

Ask HN: Why haven't anyone done Instagram for Android or BB? - rokhayakebe

I have thought of buying an Iphone just so I can have Instagram. Why haven't anyone decided to build Instagram for Android or BB?
======
jakeludington
They have - it's called picplz and it works on both iPhone and Android today.

[http://www.lockergnome.com/android/2011/01/27/instagram-
for-...](http://www.lockergnome.com/android/2011/01/27/instagram-for-android/)

~~~
hardik988
Anything like that for BlackBerry?

------
felixchan
Wow. That is powerful. That's when you know a product really hit the spot.

"I have thought of buying an Iphone just so I can have Instagram."

------
bmelton
I actually gave it thought, but Instagram is planning to release one soon I
believe. That was enough of a deterrent for me to prevent me from
dispassionately building a 'me-too' clone for another platform.

I wouldn't have the heart to keep going past when Instagram showed up and took
my lunch money.

